# انتريهات وركن عمولة بالالوان الي تحبيها بافضل الاسعار



## ashrafgad (5 يناير 2010)

انتريهات ، ركن .. ليفنج روم مودرن غرف المعيشة المودرن (عمولة) بأفضل الأسعار


اكسبت لصناعة الأثاث الراقي


انترية أمريكان عمولة كنبة3+ كنبة2+ 2فوتية بـ 4444.00


انترية امريكان عمولة كنبة3+ كنبة2+ 1فوتية بـ 3333.00


انترية امريكان عمولة كنبة3+ كنبة2 بـ 2777.00


انترية امريكان عمولة كنبة 3 + 2 فوتية بـ 2999.00


ركنه امريكان عمولة مقاس 2.5×2.5 بـ 3333.00


ركنه امريكان عمولة مقاس 3×3 بـ 3888.00


المواصفات


خشب زان (هات نجار معاك) قواعد متحركة ، أسفنج سوفت كثافة 30/32 – سلك وشريط – اجود انواع الاقمشة المستوردة والمحلية الوان 2010


(الالوان من اختيارك)


التسليم خلال (10) أيام
تنفيذ كافة موديلات الركن والكنب أمريكى - ايطالى - تركى​


نقوم بتنفيذ الجلسة العربي


نقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ وتركيب كافة انواع الستائر


نقوم برفع مقاسات الستائر والتنفيذ والتركيب


اكسبت للاثاث والديكور
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط​


استعداد تام لتجهيز الفلل والشاليهات
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات
الإبداع غايتنا
كن ذكياً باختيارك و لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك
مع اكسبت ،، انت كسبت
العنوان
11 ش عبد الرحمن الشرقاوي من ش السودان خلف مستشفى سوزان مبارك - المهندسين
33034891 – 33034892 – 0111753997
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]​


مزيد من الصور عبر موقعنا


http://acceptfurniture.webs.com/


مزيد من الصور عبر الفيس بوك


http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?oid=123977176825&view=all​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس 3.25×3.25 
السعر 3750.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس 3.25×3.25 عرض 90 سم
السعر 3750.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس 3.25×3.25 
السعر 3750.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







انترية امريكان كنبة 3 + كنبة 2 + 2 فوتية + بف
السعر 4444.00
التسليم خلالاسبوع
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







انترية امريكان كنبة 3 + كنبة 2 + 2 فوتية + بف
السعر 4444.00
التسليم خلال اسبوع
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس 2.5×2.5عرض 80 سم
السعر 3333.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 أيام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس2.5×2.5عرض 90 سم
السعر 3333.00جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس2.5×2.5عرض 90 سم
السعر 3333.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​







ركنة 2 لون (وجه ووجه) المقاس2.5×2.5عرض 90 سم
السعر 3333.00 جنية
التسليم خلال 7 ايام
اتصل للاستفسار : 0111753997​


----------

